# help!



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi just like to say great informative website! I've just joined and wondered if you guys could give me any help? I'm 19 i'm 12st slightly toned round the arms and shoulders. I train 3 times per week and to my knowlege very hard but i never see any great gains. I'm thinking of taking one course of steroids but am unsure about the dangers and the way it could affect me long term. Also i don't wanna bulk out too quick as everyone would know straight away what i was doing! Please help!


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

hi mate can you post your diet as this is the most important thing you can change to grow


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

it would also be good to know what you currently use (or have used) in terms of supplements.

oh, and how long have you been training as well?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

If you don't know, don't do it. Trust me. Far too much to change and increase for someone with little or no knowledge


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

hi guys first of all to hometrainer heres my diet mate:

breakfast: 3 scoops protein powder, bowl of cereal, water/cofee/diet drink.

Mid morning: pint of semi skimmed milk.

Lunch: Baked potato chicken/tuna salad water/coffee/diet drink.

Mid afternoon: pint of semi skimmed milk.

Dinner: Proper meal eg/ steak, potatos and veg.

Night: 2 slices toast.

I have a fair idea of nutrition as iI work at a leisure centre but let me know for any changes mate cheers. Not been on site for few weeks sorry been away but have just started a course of d-bol on this diet. gains are good so far.

Lorean: I have been training about 3 years on and off but this last year very hard. Also used creatine for quite a while during that year seen minor gains. My weight has gone up to 13st by the way but this is normal for me to jump between the 12 and 13 mark. Also with the d-bol at the moment im also having the protein. Any suggestions appreciated, cheers mate.

Phil thanks for concern mate much appreciated and nice to know theres someone out there who will say don't, and not shove the nearest bottle of pills down your throat they can get your hands on for a couple of quid. But give a man a chance to get the body he wants, and if he's decided he wants to do it in his own mind he will take the bait regardless of what anyone says. But it's always best to seek good advice, do it the safest way possible and research it untill your fingers bleed on the keyboard (which i've done extensively over the past 3 months before even touching the stuff!) What you think mate?


----------

